# Buying a motorbike in Southland ~ advise please



## Siku (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello all, 

My husband is looking to buy a bike and we are looking at trademe for leads. He has found some really good deals but they are on the other side of the island. We are in Invercargill. 

We'd like to know if it is advisable to get the bike couriered to our location without taking a test ride and the most important if there is any other network or biker group website other than trademe where we can find some better deals (not just the hike but gear too) 

The plan is to travel around the country on it so need a reliable bike and the budget is 4k - 5k.

Any suggestions / leads would be appreciated


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Siku said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My husband is looking to buy a bike and we are looking at trademe for leads. He has found some really good deals but they are on the other side of the island. We are in Invercargill.
> 
> ...


Defo wouldn't advise you to buy without test ride or seeing it in the flesh unless you are buying from a main dealer. I did that with my last bike. It was 3hrs drive away then 3 hrs back for all the family as the wife and kids needed to come just in case I bought it as I'd be riding it home and someone else needed to drive the car back.
Since it was a main Suzuki dealer I knew I was covered if there was anything amiss as it was still under warranty etc so I bought it from the salesman and had them deliver it after getting them to put in writing that it was in as new condition etc with no known faults. Mind you it was on 1 year old and they had previously supplied and serviced it from new.

If you are buying used and privately you have absolutely NO comeback as they are bought "As is where is". It's up to you to make sure it's all good before agreeing to buy.

There are motorbike Facebook groups but dunno if there's any down South? I'm in Wellington Riders and Tauranga Riders groups and when you get in to them there's hundreds of like minded bikers willing to help with checking a bike out or helping with transport etc for the price of a 24 pack of beers.

There's a countrywide forum group called Kiwi Biker which is good. Also has used bikes and equipment.

The other thing you could do is get in touch with a dealer or bike shop or mechanic near to where the bike is for sale and ask/pay them to go have a look on your behalf. Still won't be any comeback though if it's not to your liking or something goes wrong.
To get some peace of mind you may have to pay for a mechanical report but may cost $200.
Being in Invercargill you are probably in the worst place when looking to buy a used bike as there will be very few locally.

Bike equipment is expensive here. Up until recent i was still buying from overseas and having stuff shipped over as even with the shipping it was cheaper.

There are some pretty decent shops around the country if you know where to look that also sell gear.


----------



## Siku (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you @escapedtonz 

We have almost locked a very good bike in Wellington and had a friend go look at it along with a mechanic. I guess its a done deal.

Will update once the bike is here.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Siku said:


> Thank you @escapedtonz
> 
> We have almost locked a very good bike in Wellington and had a friend go look at it along with a mechanic. I guess its a done deal.
> 
> Will update once the bike is here.


Ok. Cool. Hope it's all good when you get it.
How are you getting it to Invercargill?
There's a few bike transporters about that'll deliver it for a fee obviously. Itll cost you more as it'll need to go on the ferry. Hawera to Wellington cost me $250. I expect yours will be maybe $700 ish ? Just make sure it's insured for the trip.


----------

